# OPPO?



## Audiós (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys Audiós here, I was looking at some Blu-ray players to invest in and with that search I found Oppo. Iv done a little research on the Oppo BDP-95 and 93 but still cannot make a choice. Is the 95 worth putting down twice the amount of the 93 or should i just go with the safer less expensive 93? I don't really mind the price difference if i'm going to see a world of difference, but really which one would be the better choice? :dontknow:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Audiós said:


> Hey guys Audiós here, I was looking at some Blu-ray players to invest in and with that search I found Oppo. Iv done a little research on the Oppo BDP-95 and 93 but still cannot make a choice. Is the 95 worth putting down twice the amount of the 93 or should i just go with the safer less expensive 93? I don't really mind the price difference if i'm going to see a world of difference, but really which one would be the better choice? :dontknow:


Hello,
The BDP-95 only makes sense if you are planning on using the Analog Outputs if not exclusively, primarily. If using HDMI, you will notice no difference between the 2 Players aside from the 95 looking a little more slick on your AV Stand.

Don't get me wrong, the ESS Sabre DAC's on the 95 are truly some of the finest available in the World. However, most people use HDMI for BDP Connections. While I have 5 BDP with MCH Analog Outputs, I have spent maybe 2% of the time using them. And this was only because I did a Review of the BDP-93 here.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree, If your going to use HDMI, go with the 93. However, If your really into music, the 95 will give you superior performance using the 7.1 analog outs. Even that won't be a jaw dropping difference, but mabey worth doing. That's how I run my BDP83SE and I find the difference very worthwhile.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

koyaan said:


> I agree, If your going to use HDMI, go with the 93. However, If your really into music, the 95 will give you superior performance using the 7.1 analog outs. Even that won't be a jaw dropping difference, but mabey worth doing. That's how I run my BDP83SE and I find the difference very worthwhile.


That is very debatable. Using the 7.1 analog outputs rather than HDMI means that you cannot take advantage of any of the DSP in the AVR or prepro. 

IMHO, using that DSP properly results in a substantial improvement in performance and much more than with using the analog route in its "pure" form. I have a 95 but I use the HDMI almost exclusively for movies and for music.


----------



## Audiós (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for the input! It seems like any choice I make will be a good one since both oppos


----------



## Audiós (Dec 6, 2011)

Audiós said:


> Thanks guys for the input! It seems like any choice I make will be a good one since both oppos


Oops to continue what I was saying they both are amazing at what they do.


----------

